

Apple and Amazon Have a Problem - AndriusWSR
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/apple-amazon-problem-people-dont-want-buy-stuff-anymore/?mbid=social_fb

======
FranOntanaya
"This long-predicted shift in consumer priorities–from ownership to access"

But this is only about books and music. Then the article goes on to correlate
a less than expected rise in sales with rent, on the basis of re-
selling/streaming existing as an option, but without numbers connecting lost
sales to actual new rentals (if any).

~~~
AndriusWSR
Very good point. Have you seen any other articles related to this topic
recently?

